# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی >  سریع بسته شدن برنامه در پایتون و ارور for

## mhabat

سلام.
من کد ساده زیر رو در فایلtest.py قرار میدم ولی اجراش می کنم.
پنجره باز و سریع بسته میشه!
پایتون 3.3  رو نصب کردم.
وقتی دستور زیر رو میزنم:
a={1:1,2:'c',3:'b'}
for a in d:
print a

ارور:
print aIndentationError:expected an indented block
میده.

----------


## MunderLine

سلام

ارور مربوط به این هست که دستور پرینت زیر حلقه for باید یک tab از ابتدای خط فاصله داشته باشد.
اما پیاده سازی کد اشتباه است.
صحیح:
a={1:1,2:'c',3:'b'}
for key, val in a.iteritems():
	print key, ": ", val


یا حق

----------


## ehsan-ps

برنامه شما دو تا مشکل داره :

1 . دستور print باید اینطوری نوشته بشه :

print("Hello")

2 . دستور print باید یک تب از چپ فاصله بگیره تا بره توی دستور for :

for a in d:
    print(a)

----------

